# My Mushroom and Rice One-Pot Recipe



## kezlehan (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share my mushroom and rice one-pot recipe. I absolutely love this and I'm cooking it tonight!

Serves 3/4

Ingredients

Light cooking oil spray
                                                                                                                                                   200g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         basmati rice                                                                                                          
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 1 large onion chopped                                                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 2 tsp chopped rosemary or 1 tsp dried                                                 
                                                                                                                                                   250g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         chestnut mushrooms                                                                                                 , quartered                                                 
                                     2 red peppers, sliced                                                 
                                                                                                                                                   400g                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      can                                                                                                                            chopped tomatoes                                                                                                          
                                                                                                                                                   425ml                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         vegetable stock
Handful chopped parsley

Method

1. Tip the rice into a sieve, rinse under cold running water, then leave to drain. 
2. Add a few sprays of oil to a pan and gently heat.
3. Add the onion, then fry until softened, about 5 mins. 
4. Stir in the rosemary and mushrooms, then fry briefly. 
5. Add the rice, stir, then add the peppers, tomatoes, stock and some freshly ground pepper. I also add a little bit of smoked paprika, but that's up to you.
6. Bring to the boil, give it a stir, cover and simmer gently until the rice is tender and sauce thickened. Stir every now and again. Should take around 20-25 minutes.
7. Scatter over the parsley and serve.  

I worked this out to be around 295 calories per serving if you cook for 3. Portions are quite large.

Pretty simple recipe that I'm sure has appeared here before. But just wanted to add this anyway. After I cook it tonight, I might even upload a photo 

Enjoy!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 29, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Thought I'd share my mushroom and rice one-pot recipe. I absolutely love this and I'm cooking it tonight!
> 
> <Recipe>
> 
> ...


 
It sounds wonderful, kezlehan. Rice with mushrooms is one of my favorite things to eat!


----------



## kezlehan (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you I appreciate your reply! Always good to get compliments from a fellow cook!
I love rice and mushrooms too, simple, yet really satisfying


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds wonderful


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice Kez!!  I'm always looking for interesting side dishes, although this one would make an excellent low cost main dish too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Very nice Kez!!  I'm always looking for interesting side dishes, although this one would make an excellent low cost main dish too.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! Yeah it would be a good side,  although personally I find it so yummy that I just plonk it in a bowl and off I go!
Definitely low cost, and filling! I thoroughly enjoyed this last night.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 8, 2011)

Skillet said:
			
		

> Oooh, that sounds good. Think I will try making this dish. XD



Thank you I hope you enjoy it  I find it really refreshing.


----------



## spork (Dec 8, 2011)

Good and hearty dish, Kez.  I'm not familiar with chestnut mushrooms, and am assuming crimini are good subs.  Will stir & simmer this soon!


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 8, 2011)

spork said:
			
		

> Good and hearty dish, Kez.  I'm not familiar with chestnut mushrooms, and am assuming crimini are good subs.  Will stir & simmer this soon!



Never heard of crimini? Only way I can describe chestnut mushrooms is they are dark brown mushrooms? Haha sorry I can't be any more helpful!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

spork said:


> Good and hearty dish, Kez. I'm not familiar with chestnut mushrooms, and am assuming crimini are good subs. Will stir & simmer this soon!


Chestnut Mushrooms" are very popular in Europe and in Asia. Here in the U.S., they are known as "Black Poplar" mushrooms. One mushroom grower who cultivates this mushroom markets it under the brand name "Velvet Pioppini". 

The closest readily available equivalents would be Crimini or Portabello mushrooms, although any flavorful brown mushroom would probably be an acceptable substitute. 

Image of Chestnut Mushrooms


----------

